# Marketing



## amw (Nov 2, 2006)

It is the end of the year and I am trying to re-evaluate for next year. My business consists of 75% wedding cakes, 15% special occasion cakes/corporate work, and 10% "artful edibles" like decorated cookies, etc. I am trying to revamp my marketing plan. Currently, advertising in bridal industry mags and websites work for me. Bridal Shows are almost always a loss. I am planning on calling on caterers with samples in January when everyone is slow. Are there any business owners out there willing to share what works and does not work for them? Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

First I'd evaluate your goals and your results over the past two years. How's growth? Increasing? If so, in what area? Where do you think you can get the most return on your non-advertising dollar? Identify your growth opportunities and narrow them down to two or three, and then eject one. 

You mention that bridal shows are a loss. Are you taking full advantage of the opportunity presented or are you trying to sell the wrong thing at a bridal show? Maybe a different product at the bridal show may work better, or maybe sell your product at a different type of show.

Good luck!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have a similar business, and most of my new clients come from either word of mouth, or online. Make sure you have a website with pictures, and try advertising on some of the free websites, so that the search engines find you. 

Are you trying to change your demographic, or the types of cakes that you do, or are you just trying to increase sales?


----------



## amw (Nov 2, 2006)

Momoreg- I have a website which is fine but will be updated after the first of the year, when things slow down. I am trying to increase sales and trying to target a more high end clientele and tap a new geographic location. I moved about 2 years ago and it put a dent into my bottom line. It looks like I am returning to where I was formerly but would like to really turbo charge it. My product is high end- all fresh from scratch, IMBC, my work has won awards. My price is not the highest in the area but is in the high end range, also. I am not a volume baker- I only do 2-3 (wedding) cakes per week. I am looking for that customer who wants a high quality product, great service, and is willing to pay for it. So- given all that information, I am trying to figure out (besides the event planner quest I am planning) if there was something I had not figured out that would help me.


----------

